# MM.MySQL: In wieweit noch funktionsfähig?



## tuxedo (6. Jul 2007)

Servus,

wie ja sicherlich einige schon wissen ist seitgeraumer Zeit der MySQL-JDBC-Treiber in aktuelleren Version nicht mehr mit LGPL sondern mit GPL lizensiert was bedeutet, sobald man diesen benutzt, man sein eigenes Programm auch unter die GPL stellen MUSS.

Nun, es gibt ja noch die "alte" Version namens "MM.MySQL". Diese ist noch unter LGPL lizensiert. 

Was ich nun wissen wollte: Hat mal jemand getestet oder irgendwo niedergeschrieben in wieweit diese "alte" Version noch mit MySQL4 (oder sogar 5) kompatibel ist? Kann man sich überhaupt noch mit der DB verbinden und "einfache" Anfragen stellen? Bin selbst noch nicht dazu gekommen das mal zu checken.

Ach ja: Die alte Version mit LGPL gibts hier: http://mmmysql.sourceforge.net/old-index.html

Ich persönlich finde es extrem schade dass der MySQL-JDBC nur noch unter GPL und kostenpflichtig (im übrigen nicht ganz billig) unter anderen Lizenzen erhältlich ist.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## kama (6. Jul 2007)

Hi,

warum nimmst Du nicht PostgreSQL?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## tuxedo (6. Jul 2007)

Ich wusste das das kommt. ABER: Eine Frage kann man nicht mit einer Gegenfrage beantworten. Dass Postgres eine geschicktere Lizenz als MySQL hat weiß ich. Dennoch ist meine Frage noch offen.


----------



## bronks (7. Jul 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Was ich nun wissen wollte: Hat mal jemand getestet oder irgendwo niedergeschrieben in wieweit diese "alte" Version noch mit MySQL4 (oder sogar 5) kompatibel ist? Kann man sich überhaupt noch mit der DB verbinden und "einfache" Anfragen stellen? Bin selbst noch nicht dazu gekommen das mal zu checken.


Das kannst Du leider knicken. Vor Jahren habe ich für MySql4 unwissentlich die mm-Treiber verwendet weil diese in einem Tutorial verlinkt waren. Damit bekommst Du nichteinmal eine Verbindung. Genauso verhält es sich mit den alten PHP-Treibern, bei denen die Umstellung extremst gruselig ist.



			
				alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Ich persönlich finde es extrem schade dass der MySQL-JDBC nur noch unter GPL und kostenpflichtig (im übrigen nicht ganz billig) unter anderen Lizenzen erhältlich ist.


Könntest Du den Preis bitte posten oder wenigstens mir per PN mitteilen? Danke!


----------



## tuxedo (7. Jul 2007)

Naja, so wie ich das "rausgefunden" haben braucht man das "ganz große" Paket...  War glaub ich ne vierstellige Zahl.
Für mittlere bis kleine Projekte ist das wohl nix. Mir war's dann, für das Projekt das ich damals gemacht hab, zu viel Akt das genau nachzufragen was so ne Lizenz kostet und hab dann Postgres benutzt.

Das ist zwar besser, aber MySQL ist doch etwas einfacher und verbreiteter (z.b. in der Installation) wie ich finde (ist vielleicht auch Gewöhnungssache).

In der Readme zum MM-Treiber hab ich gelesen dass das MySQL-Protokoll 9 und 10 unterstützt wird. MySQL4 hat, soweit ich das in Erfahrung bringen könnte noch das 10er Protokoll ?!

Was mich etwas wundert ist, dass die Community noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen ist selbst nen Treiber zu basteln... Sonst gibts doch auch zu alles und jedem was bei Sourceforge.net ?!

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (7. Jul 2007)

Hab das Ding mal runtergeladen, in Eclipse rein gezogen und erstmal anderthalbtausend weitere Methoden-Signaturen implementieren lassen damit ichs compilieren konnte.

Mal sehen, vielleicht krieg ich's gebacken dass das Ding wieder rennt... Mal sehen wieviel Zeit ich da reininvestiere 

Aber wenns klappt, dann mach ich das natürlich publik  LGPL natürlich (ist ja quasi fast Vorgabe)

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (7. Jul 2007)

Hey, das geht ja doch... 

Problem war nicht die Verbindung selbst...
Problem war:

Das Ding liest diverse Servervariablen aus. Darunter auch "sql_mode". Aber das war bei mir nicht gesetzt, bzw "", also leer.

Musste Connection.java im Package org.gjt.mm.mysql wie folgt abändern:

Ab etwa Zeile 508:
vorher:

```
if (_serverVariables.containsKey("sql_mode") ) {
				int sqlMode = Integer.parseInt((String) _serverVariables.get("sql_mode"));

				if ((sqlMode & 4) > 0) {
					_useAnsiQuotes = true;
				} else {
					_useAnsiQuotes = false;
				}
				
			}
```
nachher:

```
// FIXED: Wenn der SQL_MODE leer ist -> keine Ansi-Quotes
			if (_serverVariables.containsKey("sql_mode") && ((String) _serverVariables.get("sql_mode")).length() > 0) {
				int sqlMode = Integer.parseInt((String) _serverVariables.get("sql_mode"));

				if ((sqlMode & 4) > 0) {
					_useAnsiQuotes = true;
				} else {
					_useAnsiQuotes = false;
				}
				
			} else {
				_useAnsiQuotes = false;
			}
```

Hab einfach noch die Abfrage ob die Variable leer ist eingebaut und einen entsprechenden Else-Fall geformt. 
Weitere Hintergrundinfos dazu: http://www.samspublishing.com/articles/article.asp?p=377068&seqNum=2&rl=1

Meine "Select * From ..." Abfrage konnte ich dann ohne Probleme durchführen...


```
package de.root1.mmmysql.text;

import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.SQLException;
import java.sql.Statement;



public class testclass {
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		Connection connection = null;
		try {
		    // Load the JDBC driver
		    String driverName = "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver"; // MySQL MM JDBC driver
		    Class.forName(driverName);

		    // Create a connection to the database
		    String serverName = "localhost";
		    String mydatabase = "<db-name>";
		    String url = "jdbc:mysql://" + serverName +  "/" + mydatabase; // a JDBC url
		    String username = "<username>";
		    String password = "<pwd>";
		    connection =  DriverManager.getConnection(url, username, password);
		    
		    String query = "SELECT * FROM `account`"; 
		    
		    Statement stmt = connection.createStatement();
		    ResultSet rs = stmt.executeQuery( query );
	        
		    while ( rs.next() ) 
		    	  System.out.println(rs.getString("email"));
	        
		    
		} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
		   e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} 
	}

}
```

Ich denke es ist durchaus ein Versuch Wert den Treiber etwas aufzumöbeln und ihn dann als LGPL-Variante publik zu machen.

Okay, er ist vielleicht nicht so performant wie die neuen Treiber. Aber dafür kostet er dann auch nix und kleine Nicht-GPL-Projekte können MySQL benutzen ohne sich gleich massiv in unkosten zu stürzen...

Wer den aktuellen Projektbaum für Eclipse haben will: Einfach melden...


----------



## tuxedo (8. Jul 2007)

Bin ich hier der einzige der es Klasse findet dass es jetzt doch nen LGPL MySQL-Treiber gibt den man mit MySQL4 und Co. benutzen kann?


----------



## tuxedo (10. Jul 2007)

Naja, scheint nicht wirklich jemanden zu interessieren. Egal. Ich markier das Problem mal als "gelöst".


----------

